# The Witcher - Hilfe beim Rüstungsquest



## Raptor-Gaming (31. Mai 2008)

*The Witcher - Hilfe beim Rüstungsquest*

Moin,
ich habe beschlossen mir diese alte Rüstung zu schmieden und musste im Sumpf nach Teilen suchen. Ich habe in jeder Gruft Teile gesammelt und in meinem Questbuch stand dann "Ich muss Kalkstein aufsuchen und meine Rüstung schmieden lassen". Bin zu ihm hin und kann nur anklicken " Könnt ihr mein Gedächtnis erfrischen, was soll ich tun". Also, stell sich heraus ich muss in eine Mine und dort beim Stein des Wanderes Zeichen Kombination machen. Bin hin, habe die Kombination gemacht, klappt nicht. Habe dann Stur probiert und es klappt. Bin dann halt drin, habe alles durchsucht und so ein Stein gefunden, welcher als Werkzeug erkannt wird.

Fragen:
1. Wie ist nun die Zeichenkombination, ich komm ja irgendwie da nicht mehr raus ?
2. Was fehlt mir noch für die Rüstung, weil im Questbuch kommen keine Einträge und Kalkstein will nicht schmieden ?


----------



## chbdiablo (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: The Witcher - Hilfe beim Rüstungsquest*

http://hexer.wikia.com/wiki/Rabes_R%C3%BCstung

ausführlicher, aber englisch:
http://witcher.wikia.com/wiki/Armor_%28quest%29


----------



## cbw249 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: The Witcher - Hilfe beim Rüstungsquest*

nun ja zuerst mit dem Zwergenschmied in Alt-Wyzima reden, dann bekommst du die orte wo die Rüstungsteile zu finden sind.  In Rabes Gruft (im süden des Sumpfes)  liegen zwei Teile der Rüstung. 
Ein Rüstungsteil in Rabes Sarkophag, ein weiterer Teil der Rüstung und eine Quittung liegen im Norden der Gruft ebenfalls in einem Sarkophag.
In der Gruft der Striege auf dem Friedhof liegen die Aufzeichnungen des Elfen-Minnesängers. , auch wieder in einem Sarkophag .Wenn man alle hat geht man bei den Zwergenschmied in Alt-Wyzima und wartet ein Tag und das Quest ist abgeschlossen.
Der Türöffner dürfte Feuer, Feuer und  Wind, oder Wind,  Feuer, und Feuer sein. Jedenfalls die andere Variante ist für die Gruft unter dem Friedhof, dort liegt der Gründer der Flammenrose in einem Sarkophag.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: The Witcher - Hilfe beim Rüstungsquest*

Danke euch beiden, habe gestern schon herausgefunden, aber trotzdem danke, für die Einträge

Was habe ich von, wenn ich den Gründer der Flammenrose finde?


----------



## chbdiablo (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: The Witcher - Hilfe beim Rüstungsquest*



			
				Raptor-Gaming am 01.06.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Was habe ich von, wenn ich den Gründer der Flammenrose finde?



Das bräuchtest du für die Rüstung, wenn du auf der Ordensseite spielst.


----------

